# Stopper for 2 liter bottles



## jpcedotal

what size stopper fits in a 2 liter bottle? I want to add a airlock to a 2 liter bottle but can't find the right stopper.


----------



## lukesmith1018

jpcedotal said:


> what size stopper fits in a 2 liter bottle? I want to add a airlock to a 2 liter bottle but can't find the right stopper.




cut a hole in the bottle top, big enough to fit the airlock inside, make it airtight with vaseline or bluetac?


----------



## Rocky

Try this site. Scroll down to the bottom of the page for a chart of stopper sizes. Look for an "average diameter" that approximates the diameter of the opening in your bottle.

http://finevinewines.com/Z_ProdListStoppers.asp


----------



## cpfan

My notes say that a #3 bung fits in a plastic PET soda-style bottle. 

Steve


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

cpfan said:


> My notes say that a #3 bung fits in a plastic PET soda-style bottle.
> 
> Steve



Yup, will also fit a wine bottle.
We have both solid and drilled.


----------



## jpcedotal

thx guys...got'em ordered and on the way


----------



## jpcedotal

got stoppers in...6.5 is definitely too big for a regular 2 liter, but my pocket knife helped with the fit.


----------



## Jericurl

Rocky, 
Thanks for that site.

We have been saving Svedka vodka bottles for a long time and have quite a few. They are 1.75 liters and made of heavy glass so I thought they would work perfect.
I was wondering what size stopper to get for them and this will help me figure it out.


----------

